# onan 4.5bgd



## ctkcomm (Dec 16, 2007)

good morning all. i was looking for some info on this generator, its mounted on a truck to run the hydrolic lift and also give 110/220 to the operator. it has multiple starting points, ie.. from the cab, from the bucket, from the side cabinet of the truck bed. only the toggle switch in the cab will start this unit right now, the remote starts in all other locations will not start it. i am having a hard time finding documentation for wiring schematics and the motor in general for tune up(sometimes hard to start also) smells very rich when running. i have plenty of things to do to this unit, but no more documentation besides the owners manual that i downloaded from onan which has little info. any help with this would be greatly appreciated. her is the link that i found for operators manual http://www.theonanstore.com/pdf/ce-4500.pdf

thank you in advance for your input.
Curt


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Chances are the wiring that controls the starting of this unit is custom, and was installed by the company that made the bucket attachment. Onan service literature is almost impossible to find online (at least for free). You might want to check with a local RV service facility as this unit looks a lot like what you would find in a motor home.

Good Luck..


----------



## ctkcomm (Dec 16, 2007)

i appreciate the info, i am in an rv haven(florida), so finding a dealer wont be hard. thanks again.


----------

